# Which Remote??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have never been one to buy expensive remotes, but I want to do away with my "tv stand" equipment rack and just have my center channel under my screen..in order to do this, I will need to relocate my equipment (receiver,blu ray, cable box) to the closet in the wall behind my screen wall, I do not need it to control my lights,blinds or anything like that, just my A/V equipment...Here are my questions..

Will a remote be able to power/control all my equipment?
Will it be able to control ALL the features of my receiver? (volume,speaker level,input,etc)
Which remote is going to be the best bang for my buck?


----------



## mr_sparkelo (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like you're looking for an RF Remote Control.
I don't know a whole lot about them, but that is a starting point.
As far as universal remotes, I have been fairly happy with Logitech Harmony remotes.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

there are plenty of entry level remotes to solve your needs. 

Most will require you to teach the remote commands by pointing your old remotes at the new one to learn buttons.

a few questions:

what equipment do you have?
Do you need RF or is all the equipment directly in line of site?
how technically savvy are you?


----------



## Otis857 (Dec 7, 2010)

I downloaded the Touchsquid app to my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2. It supports a huge amount of gear, including off brands that you wouldn't expect like my older Element brand tv. While its an IR remote, it has a remote blaster set up menu to get you hidden equipment access. I dont need RF or remote location control, but it was only a $40 app from the Google app store. I haven't had much time to play with it, but it seems to do anything I need it to do. Worth a look


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I have never been one to buy expensive remotes, but I want to do away with my "tv stand" equipment rack and just have my center channel under my screen..in order to do this, I will need to relocate my equipment (receiver,blu ray, cable box) to the closet in the wall behind my screen wall, I do not need it to control my lights,blinds or anything like that, just my A/V equipment...Here are my questions..
> 
> Will a remote be able to power/control all my equipment?
> Will it be able to control ALL the features of my receiver? (volume,speaker level,input,etc)
> Which remote is going to be the best bang for my buck?


With several of the Logitech Harmony remotes the answer to your first two questions is yes. For the third question I would research the various Harmony offerings, and decide for yourself with gives the best value.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The harmony 900 is the best remote out there. It comes with both RF and IR transmittion. I have one and it's fantastic.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You could also check and see if there are apps for your phone to control your equipment.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have always been partial to the Universal remotes, as long as you can get one with the software.

I currently use the MX-890 in my great room and home theater room. It does everything you could ever want and I really like it for the size. It is smaller than most other remotes I have had in the past.


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Phillips pronto TSU9600 is really good at what your after. Although you can only get them second hand these days, which makes them a bargain.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I spec out urc constantly. Even if you have line of site the RF base station (mrf-260) is a great addition as it prevents having to point the remote while you're executing macros. You can tweak them for any and all custom functions you may want. 

Philips pronto and harmony also support this functionality but fir me the URC offering is more solid and more responsive.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree and sell many URC remotes - especially the MX780's with the MRF 360 base station... Be aware that you will have to hire an AV Installer to program it for you as they do not make their software available to the general public.
Harmony is a descent alternative but they do suffer from annoying problems that I wont go into and can also be problematic if your trying to create specific macro commands other than just basic watch TV, Watch DVD etc....
So IMO its worth the investment to have a URC remote with RF and a program installed specifically for what you want it to control


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I agree and sell many URC remotes - especially the MX780's with the MRF 360 base station... Be aware that you will have to hire an AV Installer to program it for you as they do not make their software available to the general public. Harmony is a descent alternative but they do suffer from annoying problems that I wont go into and can also be problematic if your trying to create specific macro commands other than just basic watch TV, Watch DVD etc.... So IMO its worth the investment to have a URC remote with RF and a program installed specifically for what you want it to control


A little off topic but one of my favorite things about the URC line is setting punch through commands. I can map a 3D button that brings up 3D control but also reassigns the navigation arrows to the TV until enter is pressed. Details like that can make a URC seamlessly integrate into a system without forcing undue command nesting. They simplify your setup!


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

I've used or programmed at least 8 different brands & I find harmony the easiest to program. The 670 is a good lower priced model. I currently have a harmony one & really like it. As an option to a rf remote you can purchase a IR Repeater. This allows you to use all of your current remotes plus whichever universal remote you choose.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to admit... getting the URC software is not the easiest thing to do. But there are authorized online dealers that include it with the remote... and they will sell the remotes at a discount. Not as cheap as ebay or some other places, but you don't get the software at those other places either.

Then there is the learning curve of the software. It can be challenging at first sight.




rab-byte said:


> A little off topic but one of my favorite things about the URC line is setting punch through commands. I can map a 3D button that brings up 3D control but also reassigns the navigation arrows to the TV until enter is pressed. Details like that can make a URC seamlessly integrate into a system without forcing undue command nesting. They simplify your setup!


Hmmm... never thought about that.

So... you copy a page, on one page the press of a button goes to the copy where the arrow keys are different... until you press enter, which macros the enter function and takes you back to the other page copy where the arrow buttons revert back to normal use.

Or is there an easier way?

Maybe we need to start a tips and tricks thread for URC remotes.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That's right. 
The 3D button mapped as a soft key pulls up the 3D IR code and jumps the URC to a new page. You disable all other keys on the remote (save for volume control) till enter/return/ok is pressed. This key sends that command and brings you back to the watch screen you're currently in.

You really have to know how your display works with 3D. Some require multiple button presses to activate/deactivate others only require a single button press to exit but 2 to enter or some such mix. 

This gets right to what I'm saying about knowing your client and knowing their lifestyle...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading so much about remotes I just bought the Harmony Ultimate remote. 
Horrorfan33 yes you will be able to control input, volume, channels, on, off you name it all with a single push of a button. 
At least with the Harmony you can.


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

hey guys how are you.?

Just a quick question
Do i have to use a computer to set up the harmony 900 or can i just set it up normally.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

jmoussa said:


> hey guys how are you.?
> 
> Just a quick question
> Do i have to use a computer to set up the harmony 900 or can i just set it up normally.


You would need a computer.


----------



## jmoussa (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks asere

can i use someone elses computer?

Also in your opinion what would be execellent and easy to use without a computer?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

jmoussa said:


> thanks asere
> 
> can i use someone elses computer?
> 
> Also in your opinion what would be execellent and easy to use without a computer?


I know the Harmony comes with software but I'm not sure if you can use in more than one pc. 
I also don't know any remote without a computer that is easy to use like the Harmony.
Maybe someone else here can shed some light on this.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out the URC R50 for a remote you can program without a computer.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The mx-450 is another remote that doesn't require PC programming, but it's crippled vs their higher offerings and even the offerings from Harmony.


----------



## ButchP (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in the Harmony camp. I've owned 2 other brands of Universal Remotes and neither could hold a candle to the Harmony. I'm currently using the Harmony Touch. I've only been using it a couple of weeks. I replaced an old Harmony 890 with this one when after 10 years the 890's buttons began to be non-functional.

Anyone who has ever had to hold one remote up to another in order to teach commands will appreciate Harmony's method. Plug it into your internet connected computer and download the commands for all of your devices. Then you simply set up activities such as Watch TV, Listen to CD, Watch a Movie, etc. The harmony will prompt you for which devices are involved in each activity and for input and output information. Harmony remembers what state everything is in so that, for instance, you are watching TV and you select Listen to CD. The Harmony will turn off your cable box and television, turn on your CD player and receiver and then select the correct input for your receiver. When you're done, one button turns everything off.

The Touch can control up to 15 devices and sits in a charging cradle when not in use. It can be adapted for RF control. You can add delays between commands. I use long delays at the end of many of my activities. For instance, when I choose the activity "Watch a Blu-Ray" (You can name your activities) after everything is powered up and input/output set, I open the tray, delay 10 seconds, and then issue the Play command. If I change activity or turn off the system, I again open the tray for 10 seconds before turning off the Blu-Ray player.

And no, I don't work for or sell Harmony remotes. I just happen to like them for their simplicity and ease of use. Oh yeah, one more thing. The IR blaster in these things is powerful!


----------



## ButchP (Aug 14, 2012)

asere said:


> I know the Harmony comes with software but I'm not sure if you can use in more than one pc.
> I also don't know any remote without a computer that is easy to use like the Harmony.
> Maybe someone else here can shed some light on this.


Your Harmony setup is stored on-line so that no matter what computer you sign in from you are able to program or edit your programs.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ButchP said:


> Your Harmony setup is stored on-line so that no matter what computer you sign in from you are able to program or edit your programs.


Almost every Harmoney Ive setup has to be tweaked through tech support because it repeats commands for STB - fios in particular - causing channel up down channel #'s to repeat several times - yes even with the programming adjustment sensitivity set to 0 it still does it on 8 out of 10 Harmony's ..2 or 3 calls gets it right but if they move the RF base even a little its back to the way it was.... SO frustrating that I only use URC now..


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

The harmony line is good if you want wizard based programming with normal functionality. URC goes deeper in functionality with their remote lines but requires more time to set up. 

I think it depends on the needs. 

Btw I have 2 harmony remotes in the classified section for sale. I upgraded to more advanced urc models.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I have used several harmony and URC remotes. Harmony best for the do it yourself er. URC MUCH sturdier and more sophisticated and great RF reliability. 
But i admit I just like www.procontrol.com WAY more. It is in a different league - but u need a pro to program all the macros and nice looking screens. RF works great on procontrol. Treat yourself to a procontrol.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

kenbola said:


> I have used several harmony and URC remotes. Harmony best for the do it yourself er. URC MUCH sturdier and more sophisticated and great RF reliability.
> But i admit I just like www.procontrol.com WAY more. It is in a different league - but u need a pro to program all the macros and nice looking screens. RF works great on procontrol. Treat yourself to a procontrol.


Ken,

I looked at this solution a while back and I am intrigued by your comment. What is an example of something procontrol can do that URC can not?

I can illustrate a difference I needed between URC and Harmony for example. URC can add extender base stations over cat5 for RF remotes. This is good when you have a central closet that is a far run from the remote usage location. Also, it has a 10 port rf to ir station to control many devices. The 10 port base station is programmable as well.

What neat things have you found with procontrol?

I have no affiliation or ties with URC and I am always looking for a better solution...


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Sounds like u have done ur homework. 
URC and pro can both handle lots of devices and both have great RF functionality and reliability. I just love the awesome touchscreen on pro remote and very flexible pages and great aesthetics and any size icons. Also I like the procontrol iPad app. Put the demo app on your iPhone or iPad and check it out. If u want the most intuitive and nicest looking go procontrol. If u want power and sturdy go URC.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Sounds like procontrol is a great option. When I investigated dealer based options I couldn't find anything that truly beats control4 for the price (compared to crestron and others). 

I still have an issue with dealer only products. URC is the best current DIY option as you can still find the software out there. Their new platform looks even better but is a closed software system as others.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I am sure u will enjoy whatever u go with.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Almost every Harmoney Ive setup has to be tweaked through tech support because it repeats commands for STB - fios in particular - causing channel up down channel #'s to repeat several times - yes even with the programming adjustment sensitivity set to 0 it still does it on 8 out of 10 Harmony's ..2 or 3 calls gets it right but if they move the RF base even a little its back to the way it was.... SO frustrating that I only use URC now..


I use the 900 upstairs and the ultimate downstairs and can attest to what you described. I did have to change the settings on the 900 for everything to work proper. However the ultimate fixed everything and is an amazing remote. You can even add or remove buttons from the remote and it saves settings to the hub. For anyone willing to spend around 300 dollars on a remote it is worth a look. I actually found it on sale on the line and best buy price matched it. It blows the 900 out of the water and have had no issues with it to date. It has been in use 4 6 months or so now. One blaster is in front of my epson projector, the other is in front of my dvd, ps3 and receiver. Logitech actually just sent out a survey asking how to improve this remote to there customers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Maybe in some instances the harmony may have it's flaws however I've had my 900 for almost a year and it's been 100% problem free. I use both the IR and RF and love how responsive it it. Changing channels on my Cisco PVR has never been an issue. It comes with the RF receiver and two blasters as well as the RF base station is also a blaster and very powerful. 
The 900 can be found for under $150 so a really great bargin.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm using a URC R40 (does not require PC to program) with a Monoprice IR repeater to control all of my gear inside a closet. So far I'm very pleased with the results. Picked up my R40 on eBay for about $100 (open box in new condition).


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like we need to have a remote challenge one here. 
I still need to get a remote and would love to know some of the ins and outs of each remote as it relates to the real world. 
Reliability. 
Cost
Lay out 
Set up etc. 

I can't find anywhere on the internet that has compared remote or control systems side by side.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Greenster said:


> Sounds like we need to have a remote challenge one here.
> I still need to get a remote and would love to know some of the ins and outs of each remote as it relates to the real world.
> Reliability.
> Cost
> ...


Plus one for a challenge, i am sure universal would be the best choice for many based on user reviews. However the more I use my Harmony app off my android the more I enjoy my ultimate with the hub. I have never used the better universal remotes though. So I could never say which is better.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Quality of the remote comes down to programming. That will differ greatly from person to person.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

It's all about how you use it - that's for sure. That said, how you program a remote is dependent on its features and how easy and intuitive it is to access them.

I've used the Harmony One and 900 extensively. They are pretty intuitive without sacrificing a lot of programming power. That said, there are some pretty serious limits if you're using it for advanced tasks. 

Some of my complaints:
- You can't pick the image to associate with the soft buttons on the One (you can on the 900, but only from a library, I believe)
- There is no way to program buttons to do things when no activity is selected, or maintain state separate from an activity (think - lighting, blinds, etc)
- There is no way to easily copy a set of soft buttons to several activities - you have to manually define the buttons for each activity (lighting, sound modes, etc)
- You have to use the Logitech software to program it, which is web-based and pretty slow.
- The software hides some options in unintuitive places, but Google can help with that.

Some things that are really good:
- They have the codes. I have not had to program more than a couple buttons over about 25 devices (lifetime, not using all at any one time...).
- Basic setup is really fast. Tell it what you have, how it is connected - done, start using it. Make incremental changes when you find things you don't like about the defaults
- Advanced options allow you to do most of the things you want - like leave the PS3 on when you go to watch TV, or dim the lights when you hit play before telling the BluRay to play, or do specific things as soon as you enter or leave an activity, or control the power-on/off order of devices
- the RF-to-IR box is pretty good for the 900
- 900 allows you to easily select which RF-to-IR box to use for each device
- The Help button almost always fixes things if they get out of sync (which is a problem with IR in general, not the remotes) - especially if your equipment has discrete on/off and input codes
- Rechargeable and good battery life
- Price is on the low end of fair for what it is, in my opinion
- I have to have real buttons for most things - fully touch interfaces require you to look at them, and I don't look at my remote often.

Bottom line - I love them. I've done some looking around and have not found anything with that amount of power that is commercially supported, in a nice looking package, and affordable.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Totally agree it's very important to have programmed well thought out macros. And a nice flexible touchscreen is really cool with ample hard buttons. That said MANY ht dudes like the do it yourself solutions. Can't blame anybody for that. Harmony wins easily for the do it yourselfer.


----------



## ButchP (Aug 14, 2012)

I retired my old Harmony 890 when I had to push harder and harder on the most used buttons to get them to work. It did however, last long enough to wear out 2 of its battery packs. I just read where the Touch's battery is not replaceable. 

I finally popped for the Harmony Touch 3 weeks ago when I could no longer adjust the volume with the 890 no matter how hard I pushed the buttons. I, by far, prefer buttons to this touch screen. It is really annoying how often one accidentally brushes against it causing it to switch activities, or turn things off - not to mention you have to look at it in order to do most things. And by looking at it, I don't mean a quick glance. No, no, no, you have to fixate on it long enough to navigate through screen after screen to find what you need. The favorites list of icons would be cool...if they weren't microscopic!

I would trade this Harmony Touch for an 890 with RF repeater in a New York minute. Anyone know how to make the IR blaster that came with the 890 work with the Touch?

Perhaps I'll grow accustom to it as I did the 890. I still think it is the easiest remote to set up compared with every other remote I've used. Even though there are some things about it that I'm not real happy with, it beats the universal remote that came with my Marantz AV8003. An MX something or other. That thing took forever to program with its Wizzit software. Even after it was programmed it was impossible for anyone but me to use it, and I absolutely hated using it, preferring to use 3 or 4 device remotes rather than try to figure that thing out.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

"Universal" remotes that come from AV manufacturers are not typically all that good.


----------



## SRW1000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I have always been partial to the Universal remotes, as long as you can get one with the software.


It used to be so easy to recommend the URC remotes to fellow enthusiasts, until they started restricting their software to dealers (who are allowed to pass it on at their discretion).

I've been using a trusty MX-700 for almost a decade, but the buttons just aren't that reliable anymore, and it'll throw out a flaky code every once in a while. The cost of their newer remotes have really gone up, but there aren't that many other options. 

Harmony remotes have their fans, but their future is in doubt and there are reports of reliability problems. Pro Controls also sound great, but are even more expensive, and their software is even more restrictive.

Scott


----------



## hnspro (Mar 8, 2014)

To me it seems one of the basic goals of having a universal remote is to do away with the multitude of remotes that pile up around your entertainment center. And that goes for apps too. I don't want to go from app to app to get my stuff to work. HDMI CEC only goes so far and typically doesn't work across brands. Also, IR extenders still mean you have to point at the sensor to get results.

Global Cache devices are network devices that can be used to control your equipment and there are apps available to interface with them. You use your iPad or Android device over a network to control the Cache devices. Then you can have everything under one roof. It does require a little bit of technical ability. But for the technically savvy people this could be a fun experience.


----------

